# shower faucet valve leaking



## throne7 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hello, can someone please tell me what is the name and part# of this shower faucet stem cartridge? It is leaking profusely. The way it should work is that when I pull up on the stem all the water should be diverted to the shower head at the top. However as it is now, only half the water comes up and the rest just spills onto the floor shower stall. If possible please direct me to some photos on the web of what this stem looks like so I can get correct replacement from Home Depot(?). Thanks so much in advance


----------



## Stephen S. (Nov 23, 2009)

Just unscrew/pull it out, then go to HD or Lowes to get a new replacement for like 15 bucks ...


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Either there is a set screw under the bottom close to the wall or the whole spout unscrews, most unscrew. Fairly easy to replace if it unscrews. Those set screws are usually corroded tight. There is nothing repairable in the spout, you need a new one.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Once you figure out weather it is screwed on to a threaded pipe --or pushed on over a copper stub-out and held on with an Allen set screw-- 

Go to a real plumbing supply house to get a replacement---I have had nothing but failure trying to use the replacement spouts at the box stores.
Expect to spend about $30.00 for a quality replacement.--Mike


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

I agree with Mike; many plumbing parts made for mass distribution through big box stores are manufactured to meet a price point, not performance, and so have interior plastic elements - that normally are metal. 

In this case, the valve piece that slams shut when you lift the knob, is probably worn and doesn't seat right anymore. A new one will get you by for a few years but a good one will do better.


----------



## ClumsyCarpenter (Mar 10, 2010)

I had a similar problem in my shower where I believe the seal was starting to go bad, as when I would pull up the stopper it would emit an awful screeching noise unless I positioned the handle just right. It simply screwed off and a $27 later I had a replacement with no issues.

Be sure before you start twisting that there isn't a set screw.


----------



## albiechaser (Mar 8, 2010)

Hows the water pressure? Sometimes they leak if there's a lack of good water pressure.
if ya got a well, change the filter.

fun stuff lol


----------

